# Louisiana Round 2-winter fishing



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Original plan was for two boats two head over to delacroix to fish louisiana. With the trip getting closer the weather wasn't looking good and are other boat bailed, so It was just Anthony and I. We pushed the trip back a day because of the winds. So we get there sunday afternoon planing on fishing the monday in pretty good conditions as forecasted.
    
   Wake up monday and the wind was still kicking...not good. Day one was a scratch. Day 2 was looking good besides the freezing temps.

   Well wake up tuesday and it was looking good! Only bad part of the day was a tad breezy and i felt like i should be on a mountain instead of fishing. We fished the Biloxi Marsh area focusing on sightfishing and the flyrod for me (anthony will be converted soon  ;D) We caught 16 reds this day all sight-fishing. We found some really hungry and feisty fish and some fish so cold they didn't even fight that much, just kinda gave up.

   Fishing on tuesday the weather gods weren't cooperating again, with an overcast sky all day and wind. Of course we still went fishing and had a decent day cathching around the same number as the previous day, but it was a lot more difficult without the sun.

  Wednesday the I am not sure the weather man had any clue. It was suppose to be rainy and cloudy and not too windy. First check in the morning and it was sunny, but windy. We went fishing had a decent morning catching 8 reds or so, before the winds picked up and made it horrible. We called it a day early and we decided to headed home that afternoon. We left there around 3 and it was a long drive getting in after 1 in the morning.

  Overall the trip was a lot of fun and we learned alot. Wish we would have had some better weather, but there is always next time.  


Here are a few pics











Double!


















Lil fatty


















were they at?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Some nice fat fish. Congrats on sticking it out.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I knew you two would catch! Did you see any bulls? Were you able to fish the outside? 

You did right by staying down here for an extended period. Winter fishing can be rewarding, but the weather is a crap shoot. We normally get 2 nice days of fishing per week, max. Come back in late October to November when we usually have a few more nice days to fish between cold fronts. The beautiful water and big ole redfish are usually around by then too.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

awesome report im dying to go up there!!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice fish guys, Biloxi Marsh is one of my favorite fishing spots period. Winter conditions are tough, but worth it when it works out.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like the ones you got were slobs fo sho  you aint lieing about the weather though and it wasnt any better here ;D i gotta get out that way one day


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Tidewater, we fished the outside on the second day and saw only one big boy that someone (not me ;D) blew the shot on it. Most of the fish we saw and caught were in the 10pound range so it was still blast. The wind for the rest of the trip limited where we could go in my boat, so we fished up in the marsh. We might be back in the spring/summer for round 3...who knows. I wished i lived closer because that area is so sweet.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Louisiana is defiantly an awesome fishing trip. get out there


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice going guys! Looked freaking cold but a great trip nonetheless.  How long have you been fly-fishing? I don't recall seeing a long rod report from you before.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Good job getting on the reds in some tough conditions that wind sure can be a pain for the fly.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

> Nice going guys! Looked freaking cold but a great trip nonetheless.   How long have you been fly-fishing? I don't recall seeing a long rod report from you before.


Been flyfishing for a couple months now. Some fun stuff


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Good work man....


----------

